# Welcome to our newest family member :)



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome home to Tilda, the diamond dove! She's settled in well and my sister absolutely loves her, she is quite adorable but I've made sure to tell Mallorn that she'll always be my Princess. 
Mallorn doesn't seem very concerned at all--of course, she hasn't met her yet!

Also, I'd like to apologize for not posting pictures sooner--I had this thread completely ready to post when we had to get underground for a tornado warning, which is virtually unheard of over here!  
More on that later  
But here she is!

This is her cage: 









And here is little Tilda!
















Thanks for stopping by! :wave: 
I'll be sure to keep you posted


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Tilda is adorable! Will she get some toys? Her cage looks kind of "empty".


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, Tilda is such a cute little dove! Her colors and little head on a round body kind of reminds me of Gisele.

I've also seen this type of dove at another bird store not far from me. Just curious, how do you know she's female?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tilda is a very pretty girl! What gorgeous coloring she has.
Will your sister be joining the forum too so she can share pictures and stories about Tilda or will you be relaying all of them to us? 
I'm going to be interested in learning about Tilda and how one cares for diamond doves.

Thanks for sharing the pictures! 

PS - we had lots of severe thunderstorms and occasionally tornados where I grew up.
Please don't blow away to Oz!! :hug: *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

nuxi said:


> Tilda is adorable! Will she get some toys? Her cage looks kind of "empty".


I'll tell her you said so, she is a darling little thing. My sister gave her some crepe paper yesterday after I took these pictures, and she has a kinder egg ball stuffed with paper shreds. Doves actually don't really like toys--but she does have a few now, she likes "foraging" toys. Mostly she likes her cage to fly around in, since Doves don't have hooked beaks and can't climb like budgies, they fly to get around.



Jedikeet said:


> Aww, Tilda is such a cute little dove! Her colors and little head on a round body kind of reminds me of Gisele.
> 
> I've also seen this type of dove at another bird store not far from me. Just curious, how do you know she's female?


Thank you, Nick  Haha, she does look a little like Gisele, doesn't she? Female diamond doves have smaller orange rings around their eyes than the males. Males usually have puffier, wider orange eye rings


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aw, Tilda sure is cute . I forgot how small Diamond Doves are! I'd have no idea how to care for a dove... I have usually seen them with finches in aviaries (I used to be really into finches). 

I think Tilda is a color mutation, right? If I recall, the DD I used to see are all gray like on her wings. I absolutely love her light body color! 

Do they play with toys? Maybe stuff that resembles nesting materials? Maybe a bell? Idk... .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Tilda is a very pretty girl! What gorgeous coloring she has.
> Will your sister be joining the forum too so she can share pictures and stories about Tilda or will you be relaying all of them to us?
> I'm going to be interested in learning about Tilda and how one cares for diamond doves.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Deb! I'll be keeping you posted--my sister thinks she's technologically challenged and couldn't figure out how to post! But one of these days, maybe I'll get her on here :laughing: 
I'll be sure to keep you posted! I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures. The tornado was pretty scary! I'll be sure to post about it in a second so you can hear about our "adventure" 



RavensGryf said:


> Aw, Tilda sure is cute . I forgot how small Diamond Doves are! I'd have no idea how to care for a dove... I have usually seen them with finches in aviaries (I used to be really into finches).
> 
> I think Tilda is a color mutation, right? If I recall, the DD I used to see are all gray like on her wings. I absolutely love her light body color!
> 
> Do they play with toys? Maybe stuff that resembles nesting materials? Maybe a bell? Idk... .


Sister says thank you  They are very small, but fluffy  Tilda is a color mutation, she's a Silver White Rump Diamond dove. "Normal" diamond doves are "Blue", a darker blue-ish grey, so you're right  
She likes foraging toys, she has a ball full of crepe paper and my sister hung some in her cage yesterday. Other than that, they don't really play with toys, she likes the room to fly around since she can't climb like Budgies


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Tilda is lovely, and she has really pretty colours! I have only ever seen the normal coloured ones.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

aluz said:


> Tilda is lovely, and she has really pretty colours! I have only ever seen the normal coloured ones.


Thank you Ana  She is quite pretty!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh, Tilda is Gorgeous...love her colouring, have only ever seen the normal blue ones, too...is she tame, I used to love nursing my white dove - they are so gentle...happy for your sister


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Brienne said:


> Oh, Tilda is Gorgeous...love her colouring, have only ever seen the normal blue ones, too...is she tame, I used to love nursing my white dove - they are so gentle...happy for your sister


Thank you so much  She's going to be tame soon, my sister is going to hand tame her


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh good, they are such a delight.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh how beautiful Tilda is 😊 I think Mallorn will have some serious competition on her hands!! 😂

I'm glad everyone is okay after the tornado!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Tilda is beautiful. I have to learn more about her. I have never seen a diamond dove, only mourning doves. How does Tilda compare in size to a mourning dove?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Brienne said:


> Oh good, they are such a delight.


I agree! Thank you 



Niamhf said:


> Oh how beautiful Tilda is &#128522; I think Mallorn will have some serious competition on her hands!! &#128514;
> 
> I'm glad everyone is okay after the tornado!


She is quite pretty! Thank you so much


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Susan, Mourning doves are about 300mm in length, where as Diamonds are 193 to 213 mm. In reading about MD, they only live for 1 1/2yrs


----------

